# SFR sport toujours pas disponible !!



## insgardoced (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous.
SFR a annoncé Sfr sport pour octobre. Le moi touche à sa fin et toujours rien!!! Quelqu’un a des nouvelles?
Merci


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2017)

insgardoced a dit:


> SFR a annoncé Sfr sport pour octobre. Le moi touche à sa fin et toujours rien!!! Quelqu’un a des nouvelles?


Tu as contacté SFR, sinon que veux-tu que l'on te réponde ?

Sur le site officiel... https://www.sfr.fr/sfr-et-moi/vos-services-sfr/sfr-sport/ ...c'est toujours mentionné *Bientôt disponible.


----------



## ole59 (10 Décembre 2017)

Suppr


----------

